# Returning to separates...looking for feedback



## rocky s. (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi gang - just joined the forum today!

I presently am using the Pioneer Elite VSX 21 7.1 channel receiver in my home theater and I'm pretty pleased with it. I am recently considering going back to separates, though, and have been considering the Emotiva UMC-1 processor and one of their well reviewed 7 channel amps. As someone who was long-time loyal to companies like Lumagen when outboard video processors were more a necessity, I am very partial to non-mass-market companies like this. So, I was just wondering how others felt about any Emotiva experiences, and if there was any thought about significant improvements I would find with switching from what I have to the above mentioned gear. My last experience with separates was with a Tag McClaren combo processor and amp that were outstanding.

Any feedback would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Emotiva, but I'm a big fan of seperates. I'd never go back to an AVR.
Good luck with your upgrade!


----------



## rocky s. (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks koyann. Yes, I'm thinking the upgrade will be noticeable...but you do hear a lot today about the gap closing between good receivers like the pioneer elite line, denon, etc. and separates. Plus, like anyone else, I certainly would like to make the best quality and cost effective choice - that is why I wanted to survery anyone who had experience with Emotiva, especially the UMC-1 and UPA-7 equipment.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Emotiva really is a great Company with some of the best Customer Service around. If the UMC-1 had Audyssey, I would be using one right now.

For now a decade, I have been using AVR's as simply SSP's never using the amplification in them. With the speed at which new technology becomes available in the HDMI age, I really think large Multinational Corporations have a major leg up when it comes to HDMI connectivity and the latest technology. 

Thankfully, Onkyo offers SSP's like the 80.2 and 40.2 that give you true separates while being fully up to date at a great price. Also Marantz's AV7005 has gotten very positive Reviews.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rocky s. (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Jack...thanks for your input.

I was doing some thinking and it occurred to me that the purchase of the close-out UPA-1 at Emotiva seems like a no brainer based on all the glowing reviews. I could then spend some time using my Pioneer 7.1 Elite as a processor/pre-amp only and using the UPA-1 for all the power. That way I get the benefit of separates while taking in all of Sonnie's ideas about the UMC-1 before I make that purchase.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That sounds like a great plan. It would appear Emotiva is going to be completely revamping their Amplifier Line.
I am guessing much of this is a result of their recent purchase of Sherbourn. I am quite sure whatever they come out with next will be stellar as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

